
Europe’s most-funded Kickstarter project just lost its CEO - buserror
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/11/amid-concerns-europes-most-funded-kickstarter-project-just-lost-its-ceo/
======
buserror
Cruel bit is, quite a few people who know quads and embedded mentioned that
that projects just /couldn't/ work with the hardware they were specifying. The
battery was wrong, the CPU was ridiculous for what they claimed they'd be
doing with it...

Seems another case of the executives brushing aside engineering completely
because it suits them.

